# Undervolting a i7-10875H with throttlestop



## goopunch (Aug 13, 2020)

A family member recently purchased a Clevo PB71DF2-G and I am helping him set it up. I have last year's pb71 model with an 9750 and had great success with throttlestop after getting some help on this forum. I was hoping to do the same with this new computer and was wondering what settings people had throttlestop at for this cpu. I also noticed that there is a new version of throttlestop out and was wondering what the new features were


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 13, 2020)

I've heard the intel 10 series are locked from undervolting.


----------



## goopunch (Aug 14, 2020)

That's what I read too but throttlestop seems to be working fine


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 14, 2020)

goopunch said:


> That's what I read too but throttlestop seems to be working fine


I use intel XTU


----------



## adelino660 (Aug 15, 2020)

goopunch said:


> That's what I read too but throttlestop seems to be working fine


Hi if i may ask, did you do change any of the system settings. I just got a new dell XPS 13 2019 model with i7 10710U and throttlestop is not applying my undervolts.


----------



## goopunch (Aug 20, 2020)

adelino660 said:


> Hi if i may ask, did you do change any of the system settings. I just got a new dell XPS 13 2019 model with i7 10710U and throttlestop is not applying my undervolts.


I'm pretty sure Dell locks you out of undervolting. Clevo doesn't


----------



## nguyen (Aug 20, 2020)

I have the Acer Triton 500 with the 10875H. 
My 10875H runs stable with -180mV on the core and -90mV on Cache. 
Had to reduce the Turbo limits by -400mhz on 1-8 cores load and PL1 to 40W (default is 45W) so CPU temp does not exceed 90C at reasonable fan noise. 
CPU still run at 4Ghz all cores during intense gaming sessions so the performance is still good enough.


----------

